# All GTO owner's MUST READ SAFETY ISSUE



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

Tonight while driving, I rolled my driver-side window down while making a right hand turn and BAM the door flies open, I nearly fell out of the vehicle moving at a decent rate of speed i.e 25mph. Now, before the "what in the world were you doing for this to happen" comments come, I was driving normal speeds under normal conditions. I pulled over into a parking lot to investigate thinking that the door perhaps was not closed all of the way shut, however, I was very wrong. I opened my door and inspected the locking mechanism both on the car itself and on the inner door. I came to the conclusion that when the door is unlocked and the window is up all i have to do is roll the window down and and i hear a "pop" noise and voila the door comes open. If the door is locked the window will not roll down past half way, however, when the door is unlocked the window begins to hesitate around half way then it pops the door mechanism and the door magically opens up. I will be taking the car into the dealer tomorrow morning to get this fixed; I really wanted to let everyone on here know that thers is a major possibly safety issue here, I nearly fell out of my car! :willy:


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

Seat belt?


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm...I drive with the doors unlocked and the windows down all the time. Can't say that I have experienced anything like that. Let us know what you find out. 

And put your seatbelt on.


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

When I was in high school and didn't know any better with girls  , I helped a girl into my car. I opened the door for her like a gentleman and closed it behind her. I drove and made a left and her door came RIGHT open with lots of traffic around  

It was oddly quiet after that...she never called back :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You should have fallen out. Your GTO wold be paid off then. Maybee your house, too if your lawyer is good.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

sounds like the window is hitting your linkage that opens the door,,something bent, broke?


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

Nothing is noticably broken, although I have not pulled the door panel off. I will be taking it into the dealer asap and will keep you guys posted.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

*Seat belts*

Seat belts are nice, but a regular street belt (with all of its slack) would never keep me in if the door flew open. They're not designed to keep you in place in that kind of situation anyway, they're for frontal or partial-frontal impacts.

I'm not even sure I trust regular street belts in a highway-speed wreck, but they are better than nothing at all. I don't think they do crash testing with quarter-ton crash dummies.

I don't weigh a quarter-ton, but the first number is a 4.


----------



## 1SMOKINGOAT (Oct 21, 2006)

*open door*

Has the car been opened by alocksmith or tow company with the keys locked inside ?\
They may have hooked the linkage with the opening tool.arty: arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

HERE'S WHAT THE CAUSE IS: The door glass has a plastic strip epoxied on each end that runs in the window (up and down) channel. The plastic has come unglued and the glass, while mechanically going down, is no longer in the run channel, it is outside the channel, bumping the door lock/handle rods, causing the door to open. I repaired one last week for the same complaint.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Is this in any service bulletin?

Andrew


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats a real good setup! There should be cover to stop that from happening. I just fixed a Toyota that did same thing!


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Same here*

Same thing happened to me but on the passenger side. my dad almost flew out of the car one night. so he recloses the door just thinking that he didnt close it all the way rolls back up the window and then a lil while later i rolled it back down and all the sudden the dome light came on! so i took it to the dealer and i dont know what they did to it but its much better. my goat has been in the dealer for the following:
1 front strut leaks
2 shifter rattle
3 trans was really hard to go in reverse
4 clutch was 60% worn do to sticky slave cylinder
5 rear window glue sepige
6 front sway bar bushings going out all the time
7 door popping open

:willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> Same thing happened to me but on the passenger side. my dad almost flew out of the car one night. so he recloses the door just thinking that he didnt close it all the way rolls back up the window and then a lil while later i rolled it back down and all the sudden the dome light came on! so i took it to the dealer and i dont know what they did to it but its much better. my goat has been in the dealer for the following:
> 1 front strut leaks
> 2 shifter rattle
> 3 trans was really hard to go in reverse
> ...


Quit whining. You bought a 400 horspower car for what a camry costs.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

What did they do about the shifter rattle? Seems to be in the knob. Any suggestions besides changing the entire shifter out?:willy:


----------

